# urgent help spousal sponsorship urgent



## sj777 (Mar 27, 2013)

hi my canadian wife to be will be sponsoring me on a spouse sponsorship after we are married im from the uk we know u cant be bankrupt to sponsor someone but was wondering if credit counselling would effect sponsorship in any way if anyone could help with this that would be great thanks sj


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

No, it would have no effect.


----------

